# sports tourer



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

snagged this one on ebay they misspelled schwinn so i got it for a song

i treated the saddle with neetsfootoil and wrapped it with plastic and ductape to a reasonable factsimily of its original shape and stuck it in the winsheild of the worktruck to let the "hot car interior syndrome" melt the oil into the leather. i may drill holes and lace it to get it right.

i canablized some diacompe brakes to get rid of the suicide levers
here's a pic:





i found a granny gear and got some spacers from harris on line to make a triple chain ring setup

i have some campy calipers and hidden cable dicompes and interupter brake levers to put on. Plus some 45mm salsa bars and a more robust s badge stem and barend shifters to as well

also i got some tange 700c forks and diacompe drop bolt to convert to some 700c wheels i'm lacing up

now that the snow is flying i'll have time to do all that

Original riding condition:





thats about it
aloha
Kenji


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks good.  i'd like to know specifically what parts you bought for that granny gear.
Heads up, the Schwinn stem is smaller than the norm so if you get a generic fork you'll need to also get a new stem.
What inspired the switch to 700s?
I've got this lovely yellow one, and I found this nice magazine cover from a long time ago;






BTW, have you been to the classic and vintage forum?
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?181-Classic-amp-Vintage&


----------



## kenji (Dec 13, 2010)

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=1174
for the triple bolts
i got the granny on ebay


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks!.  Not cheap, are they.  Well, Christmas is coming.


----------



## kenji (Dec 16, 2010)

fixed pic


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 17, 2010)

What changed?


----------



## kenji (Dec 17, 2010)

i linked to the haris site on the 1st link 
to photobucket on the 2nd


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh. I get it.


----------



## kenji (Jan 20, 2011)

some links
http://www.flickr.com/photos/39151498@N07/sets/72157622960003171/
http://www.biketoss.com/Barner/72SportsTourer/


----------

